# Java Bytecode lesen



## firefligher (15. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,
dass ist jetzt vielleicht eine dumme Frage, doch wenn ich mit Notepad++ eine .class-Datei öffne kommt nur wirres zeug raus. Ich würde aber gerne die Befehle lesen. Wie kann ich ohne weitere Programme dieses Zeug zu den Befehlen convertieren.


----------



## hauptDev (15. Mrz 2014)

Man kann Java .class Dateien dekompilieren. Google einfach mal danach


----------



## Beatsleigher (18. Mrz 2014)

Ich glaube er meinte, dass er den tatsächlichen Bytecode sehen will, und da muss ich dir leider sagen, Notepad++ gibt kein "wirres Zeug" von sich, so sieht der Bytecode nunmal in ASCII aus. Bytecode ist (wie man schon vermuten kann) binär, da er von einer virtuellen Maschine gelesen wird.

Am besten machst du ein Programm, welches binäre Zeichen in tatsächliche ASCII-Werte umwandelt.


----------



## Unlikus (18. Mrz 2014)

Beatsleigher hat gesagt.:


> Am besten machst du ein Programm, welches binäre Zeichen in tatsächliche ASCII-Werte umwandelt.



Macht notepad++ und jeder andere editor nicht genau das
oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## X5-599 (20. Mrz 2014)

Ohne ein spezielles Programm wirst du meines Wissens die Instructions nicht zu sehen bekommen. Mit dem JDK wird allerdings ein solches Programm ausgeliefert. Nennt sich "javap". Befindet sich normalerweise im JDK/bin Ordner.
Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## Beatsleigher (20. Mrz 2014)

Unlikus hat gesagt.:


> Macht notepad++ und jeder andere editor nicht genau das
> oder wie meinst du das?



Ich meinte, dass es die binären Zeichen umwandelt, dass man sie fast verstehen kann. Irgendwo habe ich so was schon gesehen. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

